# K&K Pure Resonator BB



## ccuwan (Jul 9, 2008)

Has anyone tried the K&K biscuit pickup? Thinking about putting one in my Delphi.....


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

I've had a few installed. It sounds great. The highlander might sound a tiny bit better (and I do mean "tiny bit"), but it is several times the price.


----------



## ccuwan (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks Mike,
I forget the maker but I have the reso pickup that is about a 1 inch disc that is glued to the bottom of the cone of my Delphi. Apparently they were once in favour as a good reso pickup but it frankly is either defective or doing a very poor job of collecting the sound. In addition, adding all that mass to the cone cannot be good acoustically either. The highlander is generally accepted as the best but as you say, by the time its installed your out at least $300. I originally had some concern about the K&K screwing to the biscuit but if that doesn't work out just get a new biscuit....they are cheap. If the K&K is close than I'm in and will pick one up. 
Ray


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

i did some experimenting with piezos on resonators, and always got the best results when the piezo was placed between the biscuit and the cone- always louder and fuller, as well as more natural sounding compared with attaching it anywhere else on the cone. makes sense, as the strings, saddle, biscuit and cone concentrate together at that point.
i dont have any experience with proper resonator pickup makers however-


----------



## ccuwan (Jul 9, 2008)

*not sure what you mean*



fraser said:


> always got the best results when the piezo was placed between the biscuit and the cone-
> -


As the biscuit is attached to the cone, do you mean squashed in between? The K&K is actually screwed to the top of the biscuit. Is that similar to what you are describing? There is a picture here.
http://www.kksound.com/pdf/pureresonatorbb.pdf


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

yes, sandwiched between the biscuit and the cone-
but super glued to the underside of the biscuit.
i was just using piezo strips cut out of radio shack buzzers, with no regard to shape and size,
so my tests couldve been flawed.


----------

